# Ark Survival Evolved Furry Server!



## Ivorytigress (Apr 14, 2016)

*Welcome to the Diamond Dogs Exploration Team!*​
We are a new server perfect for players looking for a rewarding challenge. You're guaranteed to find yourself a fun environment, friendly conversation, and challenging atmosphere. We have many fun mods and even a TeamSpeak server to enhance your experience! This is perfect for friends and solo players who are looking for a little more, and to find others with similar interests!

*This server features:*
-Valhalla Server Map
-Wild Dinosaurs that reach Level 300.
-Harvest Rate x3
-Taming Rate x5
-XP Gain x3
*
-Several very fun mods to be had, including:*
_If you believe you have a suggestion for a good mod addition, please do let us know!_
Aku-Shima
Ark Reborn
Extra Ark
Many New Items
Better Beacons Redux
Cute Hair
Joan’s Pet companions, Death Helper, and Meat Spoiler V2


*A bit of rules before going any deeper.*

*-No Kill on Sight (KOS)*
-You may mug/rob people. But please do so within reason.
-You may raid bases so long as there is a purpose to it. (If you decide to raid, make it clean and swift. No need to ruin their everything. )
You may raid if someone has given you a reason. Such as:
-Killing your dinos
-Killing a dino you’re taming
-Killing a fellow tribe member
-Mugging you.

*You may not raid if:*
-You’re bored
-They’re new
-Under lvl 20 (They are immune to raid, but no reason you can't kill or rob them if they're giving you a reason to.)
Please no sensitive topics or racial slurs. We're all adults, let's act like them.
Please don’t harass players and treat everyone with respect.


*Read everything? Ready to go?

The Server IP is 158.69.226.45:19816

You can copy and paste this into your URL Bar to join!

steam://connect/158.69.226.45:19816*


----------

